# female, male or herm



## jami7640 (Sep 8, 2015)

first grow in years and would like  some help  about a month into flower and looks female because of the hairs but same plant also looks like balls some help would be appreciated 

View attachment IMG_20150908_220515[1].jpg


View attachment IMG_20150908_220559[1].jpg


----------



## umbra (Sep 8, 2015)

hermi


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 9, 2015)

That is a full fledged hermaphrodite. It will be worse than useless to grow it out any further, as it will not produce worthwhile smoke, and it will spit a lot of Hermy pollen all over your grow space and cause you problems in your future grows. KILL IT!!!!


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 9, 2015)

So sorry to say hermie. I hate it when that happens. Kill it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 9, 2015)

This is absolutely a hermie, so my question is whether this was bagseed or did you buy the seed somewhere?


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 9, 2015)

yup.  thats a Shim =  she him


----------



## Locked (Sep 9, 2015)

Yep.  Big old hemie.


----------



## jami7640 (Sep 9, 2015)

thanks for all the help it was pulled and should i worry about putting the next (hopefully girls) in there and if so any thing i should do , and to THG question they are bought seeds great breeder and great genetics just a bad seed i hope


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 10, 2015)

It doesn't look like any of the pods opened up that I could see. If you saw any yellow "banana" looking things (aka nanners) then you should wipe down everthing in the grow area. I like to use the chlorox wipes for wiping down the grows. Now that I think about it, I would wipe it down even if I didn't see any nanners as they can be sneaky little suckers and hide from you, and its not worth having Hermy pollen getting on my buds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 10, 2015)

Who was the breeder?  What was the strain?  IMO, you don't just get "bad seeds" that hermie like that from good breeders.  Was it a fem?  This is not like the plants that pop a few nanners late in flowering.  This may be the worst I have ever seen a plant hermy.  It is a plant that is totally hermy--it actually seems to have more male parts than female flowers.  

We used to have a place that people posted when they got hermy seeds from breeders so that we know.

Hush--what do you call all those male parts on that plant?  I just all them all nanners and it does look like one has opened in the last pic.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Sep 10, 2015)

Wow that's crazy looking but cool, but it sucks. If I were you I would do as said above and wipe it all down anyways.


----------



## jami7640 (Sep 11, 2015)

sorry for the late response been wipeing room down  and thank you for all the help i even got advise from some of the big names on the fourm to help thanks again


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 11, 2015)

Your welcome  Not that I'm a big name, although my name does have 9 letters :hubba: * THG*: Those male parts are called anthers. They are the "nanners" that we see that pop out from inside the calyx, which hold the pollen until it is ready for a breeze to catch it and blow it around the room


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 11, 2015)

Wow  I just went back and looked again, and the color fooled me. There's nanners everywhere :doh:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Sep 14, 2015)

SO who was the breeder bro?
What strain ?
If you feel this breeder is good and it was an honest mistake in your eyes please share.


----------

